# Has anyone organized/hosted a Coop & Garden Tour?



## CapeCodGarden (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello

I am trying to organize a Coop & Garden Tour as a fundraiser. Going to keep it simple as I am going to try to have it the Sunday before Memorial Day weekend as that is the official start of our Tourist Season here.

Just wondering if anyone else has done this? I looked online and found some other Tours and have contacted their hosts. I have gotten some good info - but thought I would post here.

Many Thanks
Chantel


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I would be concerned with bio security. Other than that it is an interesting idea.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's not like showing friends around. People can bring things in and out. Might want a foot bath.


----------

